# CERWIN VEGA STROKERS



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

looking around for someone with strokers for sell, 15" or 18".After looking at one of snoopdans posts and seeing him hit 149 with 1- 15" brought back memories of the stroker hitting 151.2 in a camaro. i want a new setup that can get me in the 160-165 range


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

After checking ebay I noticed they made a newer design- any improvements made???


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

They still probably fold at high excursion like the old ones did.

Planet audio sells a pretty good nockoff of it, and really they're made by Huey Tung or Tang Band or the like.


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

Hold on, did you say 160-165 range?? :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 3 2005, 03:13 PM~4329272
> *Hold on, did you say 160-165 range?? :uh:
> *


no he didn't, he said the 60-65 range you dipdish


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 3 2005, 03:34 PM~4329433
> *
> *



im sure he meant he wants to pay in the $165 range :biggrin:


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

alright, just makin sure i wasnt crazy


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 3 2005, 01:02 PM~4328650
> *looking around for someone with  strokers for sell, 15" or 18".After looking at one of snoopdans posts and seeing  him hit 149 with 1- 15" brought back memories of the stroker hitting 151.2 in a camaro. i want a new setup that can get me in the 160-165 range
> *


and i'll bet that was on an older mic as well, which means snoopdans was louder 

its not that easy to hit 160 db's these days, unless you really....REALLY, know what your doing, might be able to pull it off with 2 strocker 15's, but idk bout doin that in a camaro....


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

after much thought I decided to withold comment....


+1


----------



## corndawg (Jul 17, 2003)

those kick ass, my nieghbor has some (house speakers though) he's got 2-12" and 2-15"..dont know how many total watts but when its turned up about 1/4 of the way and you stand 6-7' from one of the 15's it feels like you getting punched in the chest and it starts knockin shit off of the walls and shit


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Dec 3 2005, 10:15 PM~4331323
> *those kick ass, my nieghbor has some (house speakers though) he's got 2-12" and 2-15"..dont know how many total watts but when its turned up about 1/4 of the way and you stand 6-7' from one of the 15's it feels like you getting punched in the chest and it starts knockin shit off of the walls and shit
> *



ehh, my car can do that from outside


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by corndawg_@Dec 3 2005, 10:15 PM~4331323
> *those kick ass, my nieghbor has some (house speakers though) he's got 2-12" and 2-15"..dont know how many total watts but when its turned up about 1/4 of the way and you stand 6-7' from one of the 15's it feels like you getting punched in the chest and it starts knockin shit off of the walls and shit
> *


eh, i built a bandass with 1 10" mtx roadthunder that does that...but its my secret on how its built....AND YES, i used regular mdf to build it, brians seen a few pics of it, idk where the pics ran off to though...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 4 2005, 01:53 AM~4332258
> *eh, i built a bandass with 1 10" mtx roadthunder that does that...but its my secret on how its built....AND YES, i used regular mdf to build it, brians seen a few pics of it, idk where the pics ran off to though...
> *



OH NO, not the secret box! We're all doomed. :ugh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 4 2005, 02:36 AM~4332465
> *OH NO, not the secret box!  We're all doomed. :ugh:
> *


oh no you didn't


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 4 2005, 03:43 AM~4332497
> *oh no you didn't
> *


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 4 2005, 05:01 AM~4332856
> *
> *


you need help....lots and lots of help


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

The new strokers and stroker pro's aren't worth pissing on...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 4 2005, 07:11 AM~4332943
> *you need help....lots and lots of help
> *


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

kinda got my topic a little twisted - i used 2 run 4- 15" and got 155.7db in 1999, i have installed a wall last year with 6-15" hx2's,which was obviously louder but i never got it under a mic. I am going to be sealing up my truck real good and i want to put some bang that will knock the diamonds off my teeth- like i said the 160-165 DB range- i am willing to spend whatever for the subs, i have never paid under 250 for good subs except for the rf hx2 which i got for 125 each.I am seriously going to try and crack the factory windshield and just wanted others opinion on what subz to run to get me there. I have used alot of these major brand names but like i had pm ed to snoopdan this guy out here in houston is trying to get me to buy a dd setup- 10,000 watt woofers quad voice coils- i expect to run at least 6 15's or more.????????????????????????????????\
I see alot of u boyz know your shit so hollla back with ya knowledge-appreciate tha wisdom


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

And to go back to the camaro i was talking about- his name was Keith Stembridge and he had alot of sponsors so his setup was sick.... he was actually running 2 strokers but he ended up blowing 1 before competing that night-still got 151.2 with one- that night i had a caravan with 2 vega series 15's and only got 144- very disappointed but it gave me motivation to get my shit together,except no sponsors putting their bucks in my shit.......


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

ehh, those dd's might take 10,000 for burps but that doesnt mean a week later youll be bumping some lil jon with them as a daily sub and it sound well with any quality. But it just might. 

I dont know if 6 15's is what ya need.... I have a buddy who was using 8 15" T2s and I convinced him to only use 3, now he does better numbers with the same equipment and a smaller box. This goes to show you everything is application speciific. But shooting for 6 15's right off the bat may just be jumping the gun. just my humble opinion though. But what do i know, i cant even make up my mind what I want to run next season :dunno:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

do you honestly know how loud 165dbs is n00b?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 4 2005, 05:12 PM~4334826
> *do you honestly know how loud 165dbs is n00b?
> *



I KNOW youre not talking to me rookie :biggrin: 

anyways, I ran into this on ebay today










http://cgi.ebay.com/BRAND-NEW-PLANET-AUDIO...1QQcmdZViewItem

kinda interesting on what it might do if proplerly installed and powered.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 5 2005, 01:27 AM~4337676
> *I KNOW youre not talking to me rookie  :biggrin:
> 
> anyways, I ran into this on ebay today
> ...


actually I was talking to the post starter but since you chimed in you are teh n00b :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

noob this fool!


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

165 is pushin it with any amount of speakers. Unless you plan on using cement for insulation :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 5 2005, 02:07 AM~4337828
> *noob this fool!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Many moons ago I saw a CV stroker demo van. I think it had something like 8 15" strokers in it each voice coil was hooked up to a linear power amp (all I remember is it was purple). Not sure how many watts that thing had in it but the dude handling the thing was scared to let 'er rip. 

Pussy....

I would have loved to see that thing make some noise. I think those subs are cool as shit


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Dec 5 2005, 11:36 PM~4344489
> *Many moons ago I saw a CV stroker demo van.  I think it had something like 8 15" strokers in it each voice coil was hooked up to a linear power amp (all I remember is it was purple).  Not sure how many watts that thing had in it but the dude handling the thing was scared to let 'er rip.
> 
> Pussy....
> ...


they may have been usamps amps and he wasnt a pussy for not going all out w/alot a power because those cones were very weak and easy to fold


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

Come on g, u really think i'm going to talk about shit that i don't know about???I've been in a single cab truck that hit 161db and I WANT MORE!!!!!!!!! I've been longing for another system that can knock off my fitted hat witha quick burp,and i want to see the factory windshield break in 100's of shatters so i can put up some plexi- i want a setup to get me there-who knows what i need to stand up to the beating-i have a 97 gmc extended cab with the cab cut through the bed.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 6 2005, 03:00 PM~4349049
> *Come on g, u really think i'm going to talk about shit that i don't know about???I've  been in a single cab truck that hit 161db and I WANT MORE!!!!!!!!! I've been longing for another system that can knock off my fitted hat witha quick burp,and i want to see the factory windshield break in 100's of shatters so i can put up some plexi- i want a setup to get me there-who knows what i need to stand up to the beating-i have a 97 gmc extended cab with the cab cut through the bed.
> *



:ugh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ohioswanga_@Dec 5 2005, 01:16 AM~4337854
> *165 is pushin it with any amount of speakers. Unless you plan on using cement for insulation :roflmao:
> *


more like try resin


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 6 2005, 04:00 PM~4349049
> *Come on g, u really think i'm going to talk about shit that i don't know about???I've  been in a single cab truck that hit 161db and I WANT MORE!!!!!!!!! I've been longing for another system that can knock off my fitted hat witha quick burp,and i want to see the factory windshield break in 100's of shatters so i can put up some plexi- i want a setup to get me there-who knows what i need to stand up to the beating-i have a 97 gmc extended cab with the cab cut through the bed.
> *


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 6 2005, 03:00 PM~4349049
> *Come on g, u really think i'm going to talk about shit that i don't know about???I've  been in a single cab truck that hit 161db and I WANT MORE!!!!!!!!! I've been longing for another system that can knock off my fitted hat witha quick burp,and i want to see the factory windshield break in 100's of shatters so i can put up some plexi- i want a setup to get me there-who knows what i need to stand up to the beating-i have a 97 gmc extended cab with the cab cut through the bed.
> *


only way a stock windshield will shatter into a million pieces would be if there were already cracks in it 


either that, or hitting the ground....


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

The reason those guys use thick lexan on their windshields on super SPL demo vehicles is not because glass might break, its just that the lexan can be purchased in thick peices and easily bolted onto the frame of windows/body. Ever try bolting anything thru glass?


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

fuck you pitbull- u talk too much shit -get a fucking personality and enjoy life-quit talking like you're some hard motherfucker,u just make yourself look stupid .I'm sorry i dont spend enough time on the computer to post up a nice pic degrading u-you're too stupid for me to start beef with-Get at me g


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 8 2005, 11:48 PM~4368908
> *fuck you pitbull- u talk too much shit -get a fucking personality and enjoy life-quit talking like you're some hard motherfucker,u just make yourself look stupid .I'm sorry i dont spend enough time on the computer to post up a nice pic degrading u-you're too stupid for me to start beef with-Get at me g
> *


lmfao fuck off rookie....


----------



## ohioswanga (Jan 25, 2005)

haha, rookie biatch!!!!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ok, his topic got fux0red, but it got me thinking actually, and since now I just came into more money to spend on subs, my field of looking has changed.

Is this the stroker 2 you're talking about ?



















These are running $500 on ebay at the moment.

Way cool, but I dont know about that plastic see thru tit and all. Id be afraid it would pop off or crack or explode known me. However, they are cone replaceable in the field, just like my DMX's are...WOOT!


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Really here are the big boy choices :











Massive Audio DMX 15"
$400 each, quad 1 ohm coils and 3000 watts RMS 6000 max (I run these myself)
http://www.massiveaudio.com/lowband/produc...dmx/dmx-15.html










Digital Designs 9515 15" (Audioque is the same thing too, about 1/2 cheaper)
$600 each, come in whatever coil you want 









Cerwin Vega Stroker Pro II 15"
$500 each and 2 ohm duals









RE SX / MT
$250-400 or whatever it is this week
comes in whatever voice coils









TC Sounds 3HP / SVS / IDMAx/Eclipse Ti
all about the same thing, I dont care what anyone says
$450 each, can be custom made to your own specs by TC Sounds









American Bass VFL 15
DVC 4's 2000 watts
















Atomic Loudspeaker APX
$450 each, 2000 watts nominal, 25,000 for burps (claimed by Atomic)

Well those are the big boys of the audio world, and of course there are many more worthy subs, but im tired of listing them so im sure someone will add to the list, but these are my main consideriations for "REAL" competition subs


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

appreciate the choices snoopdan-I like the way the massive's look- how much volume for each woofer sealed???


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

I believe sealed is 3 cf

but you betta make sure at their site at http://www.massiveaudio.com


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

They got some new strokers out for this year, but you guys probly know of it already









http://www.cerwinvega.com/products/mobileaudio/index.html









http://www.cerwinvega.com/products/mobileaudio/index.html


http://www.cerwinvega.com/products/mobileaudio/index.html


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 01:10 PM~4382977
> *They got some new strokers out for this year, but you guys probly know of it already
> 
> 
> ...


I know way more about them than you will ever know...

And the most important thing I learned was to stay FAR FAR away from them...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by braingetter_@Dec 8 2005, 10:48 PM~4368908
> *fuck you pitbull- u talk too much shit -get a fucking personality and enjoy life-quit talking like you're some hard motherfucker,u just make yourself look stupid .I'm sorry i dont spend enough time on the computer to post up a nice pic degrading u-you're too stupid for me to start beef with-Get at me g
> *


you do realize, that by using improper english like that, it shows your iq level is under 100 

off the record, mutherfucker, cuss words don't make you sound harder


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 11 2005, 11:03 AM~4383197
> *I know way more about them than you will ever know...
> 
> And the most important thing I learned was to stay FAR FAR away from them...
> *


I never even considering buying them

Although, they do look like they could do some pretty good exursion :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 02:04 PM~4383210
> *I never even considering buying them
> 
> Although, they do look like they could do some pretty good exursion :cheesy:
> *


Yeah, too bad that most subs half their price get louder... :cheesy:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 11 2005, 11:15 AM~4383261
> *Yeah, too bad that most subs half their price get louder...  :cheesy:
> *


You get what you pay for


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 02:17 PM~4383273
> *You get what you pay for
> *


Apparently you don't understand...

These new strokers are getting their asses handed to them in DIRECT swaps...

Using subs that cost HALF what the Strokers do...

Get it? Got it? Good!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 11 2005, 11:19 AM~4383282
> *Apparently you don't understand...
> 
> These new strokers are getting their asses handed to them in DIRECT swaps...
> ...


The old ones are better? :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 12:21 PM~4383291
> *The old ones are better? :cheesy:
> *


by far


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 02:21 PM~4383291
> *The old ones are better? :cheesy:
> *


Yes, but they cannot compete with todays subwoofer standards...

Let's just say CV dropped the ball on the new Stroker and Stroker Pro subwoofers...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

V.S


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 12:31 PM~4383340
> *
> 
> 
> ...


top one wins


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 11 2005, 11:32 AM~4383355
> *top one wins
> *


yay! :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 11 2005, 01:32 PM~4383355
> *top one wins
> *


and ur basing this off of?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ive really wondered about the strokers myself, but ive never seen even the older series strokers in the lanes of MECA this year, so :dunno:

But then again MECA is becoming mostly a RE and DD sub owners club :roflmao:

Plus that boob thing scares me, looks like its about to pop!


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 11 2005, 12:50 PM~4383690
> *and ur basing this off of?
> *


I'm gonna guess, and say it was an opinion


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 11 2005, 04:06 PM~4384357
> *Ive really wondered about the strokers myself, but ive never seen even the older series strokers in the lanes of MECA this year, so :dunno:
> 
> But then again MECA is becoming mostly a RE and DD sub owners club :roflmao:
> ...


its pretty ugly/differant looking, so is the older strokers tho...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 06:11 PM~4384366
> *I'm gonna guess, and say it was an opinion
> *


pretty stupid to make a comment on something without experience...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 11 2005, 07:17 PM~4385292
> *pretty stupid to make a comment on something without experience...
> *


ya.... :uh: you've ben on the edge a bit lately...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Dec 11 2005, 08:26 PM~4385401
> *ya.... :uh: you've ben on the edge a bit lately...
> *



maybe he needs more fiber in his diet :dunno:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 11 2005, 07:56 PM~4385574
> *maybe he needs more fiber in his diet :dunno:
> *


Probly... maybe some of those fiber crackers :cheesy:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

yeh, he has been an ass lately, chill out pitty... your striking at ppl for no reason


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala+Dec 11 2005, 09:26 PM~4385401-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 11 2005, 01:50 PM~4383690
> *and ur basing this off of?
> *


everything i've seen and heard 
not only that, but the top one looks better as well


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 12 2005, 12:08 AM~4386522
> *everything i've seen and heard
> not only that, but the top one looks better as well
> *


I think both of them are ugly :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 11 2005, 11:09 PM~4386533
> *I think both of them are ugly  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


and i like ugly subs 

they always seem to be the louder ones....most of the time :roflmao:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I posted several times to say what the REAL deal is about them, I guess no one values my knowledge...

Maybe I shouldn't even bother anymore...


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 12 2005, 11:17 AM~4388517
> *I posted several times to say what the REAL deal is about them, I guess no one values my knowledge...
> 
> Maybe I shouldn't even bother anymore...
> *




STFU NOOB :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 12 2005, 03:34 PM~4389457
> *STFU NOOB  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Dec 12 2005, 12:13 AM~4386559
> *and i like ugly subs
> 
> they always seem to be the louder ones....most of the time :roflmao:
> *


DD 9500s = seksi


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Dec 12 2005, 10:52 PM~4392272
> *DD 9500s = seksi
> *


99z's = seksier


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Dec 12 2005, 10:05 PM~4392317
> *99z's = seksier
> *


95s have better boobs
99z has a better ass 
:biggrin:


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 4 2005, 05:40 PM~4334673
> *ehh, those dd's might take 10,000 for burps but that doesnt mean a week later youll be bumping some lil jon with them as a daily sub and it sound well with any quality.  But it just might.
> 
> I dont know if 6 15's is what ya need.... I have a buddy who was using 8 15" T2s and I convinced him to only use 3, now he does better numbers with the same equipment and a smaller box.  This goes to show you everything is application speciific.  But shooting for 6 15's right off the bat may just be jumping the gun.  just my humble opinion though.  But what do i know, i cant even make up my mind what I want to run next season :dunno:
> *


FUNKY PUPS ALL THA WAY :biggrin:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

You know, im still considering doing a Funky Pup T-shirt, but I need to make sure that enough people are interested in buying them. I was thinking bright ret T's like this (which I stole btw) but making the pup logo bigger on the front and back. With like a motto like "Dont funk with teh pup" or "GOT PUP?" I cant decide :dunno: Shirts would be like $15 each, and of course no profit to me


----------



## braingetter (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm down with u on that snoop, and thank you brahma for your wisdom on the stroker,i'm not going that way since u dogged them so much, i think i want to scratch on the massive subs and go with the untouchable Funky pups- coming soon to a hood near me.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Dec 13 2005, 03:44 AM~4394167
> *You know, im still considering doing a Funky Pup T-shirt, but I need to make sure that enough people are interested in buying them.  I was thinking bright ret T's like this (which I stole btw) but making the pup logo bigger on the front and back.  With like a motto like "Dont funk with teh pup" or "GOT PUP?"  I cant decide :dunno:  Shirts would be like $15 each, and of course no profit to me
> 
> 
> ...


I love it :cheesy:

how about both? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

double post


----------

